# 2006 NBA Draft



## tbp82

Okay with the season basically ruined because of injuries. It is time for you guys to start looking to the 2006 NBA Draft. The no brainer pick for you guys is Lamarcus Aldrige despite what some college basketball fans want you to believe he is the best PRO PROSPECT available this year. He would be the perfect guy to build your team around (seeing as Big Men are the Key to the NBA Title) and Okafor, Wallace, May, and Felton complement him well. Rudy Gay is also a possibilty He is an athlete pure and simple. Similar to a Carmelo Anthony. Next up is Andrea Bargini he could turn into a Dirk like player. Adam Morrison would be a perfect complement to Okafor if his game was like Elton Brand's unfortunately Okafor hasn't shown he is a franchise type big man yet.


----------



## endora60

LaMarcus Aldridge looks good, but I'm always iffy about taking a sophomore or freshman. He doesn't have the long-term college experience. (For every 'Melo or LeBron or Kobe, there are a dozen kids who declare for the draft who simply don't have the experience to play with the pros.) Plus, he's still very young and could have some growing still to do. What if he doesn't grow into himself very well? And what if, God forbid, he's injured; kids--especially "big men" that age can screw themselves up for life with severe injuries. (And Charlotte's had enough of injuries to last a franchise's lifetime.) Give Aldridge another year or two at Texas State, and if he's still doing well I'll be higher on him than I am now.

I'm looking at Justin Williams, senior PF, Wyoming State.
http://wyomingathletics.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/williams_justin00.html

Also, Brevin Knight's going to need a decent backup--and somebody to take over if/when the injury bug bites him. How about Dee Brown, senior PG, Illinois State? He looks like a classic point guard in the Stockton/Nash mold, always looking to dish to his teammates. Good for Charlotte.
http://fightingillini.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/brown_dee00.html

Laurie


----------



## Starbury03

If Aldredige is there I think you got to take him but I dont know how good Andrea Bargini is. But they might not get the top pick for LaMarucs so I think Rudy Gay would be a great fit because they need some more talent on the wings and he could provide that. And Dee Brown is not a pass first point guard that is his whole problem and to go with his lack of size.


----------



## endora60

Starbury03 said:


> And Dee Brown is not a pass first point guard that is his whole problem and to go with his lack of size.


Interesting. That's sure not what's written about him. The scouts have him as an assists guy who _can_ score as well.
As for his size, he's a point guard; he doesn't have to be a monster. Stockton might've been 6'0" (though always listed at 6'1"), and Nash isn't much taller than that. Surely you don't think their lack of great height was/is a problem.

Laurie


----------



## Starbury03

He is not 6 feet tall and is very skinny. The questions about him is his abilty to run a team he is more of a very tiny shooting guard, but a very very fast tiny shooting guard. He could be a risk but could have a nice reward if he can play the point effectively.


----------



## cdsniner

endora60 said:


> Also, Brevin Knight's going to need a decent backup--and somebody to take over if/when the injury bug bites him. How about Dee Brown, senior PG, Illinois State? He looks like a classic point guard in the Stockton/Nash mold, always looking to dish to his teammates. Good for Charlotte.
> http://fightingillini.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/brown_dee00.html
> Laurie


Isn't that what Felton is there for?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I think Adam Morrison is the guy to get. The Bobcats lack a pure scorer on offense and this is exactly the guy that can solve that. Morrison's a legit 6'8 and he just fills it up with 3s and a great mid-range game. I just love how the guy plays the game. He may be a liability on defense, but that's what Gerald Wallace is there for. I don't know if I'd take Morrison with the #1 pick if the Bobcats had it, but I'd definitely try to get my hands on him.


----------



## Charlotte_______

IMO Rudy Gay or Adam Morrison


----------



## CodyThePuppy

JJ Redick. The guy can come in and score 25 ppg or so and help us out alot. Also a good defender,


----------



## sevenwithcheese

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I think Adam Morrison is the guy to get. The Bobcats lack a pure scorer on offense and this is exactly the guy that can solve that. Morrison's a legit 6'8 and he just fills it up with 3s and a great mid-range game. I just love how the guy plays the game. He may be a liability on defense, but that's what Gerald Wallace is there for. I don't know if I'd take Morrison with the #1 pick if the Bobcats had it, but I'd definitely try to get my hands on him.


Wait till you see someone who can actually play defense guard Morrison.

Depending on where JJ goes I really think he can make a huge impact. If JJ is drafted to a team where he wont have to be the primary scorer, and can work on getting his shots more than constantly trying to score, he'll do a great job. Anyone looking for a sharpshooter couldn't possibly find a better one in this draft.


----------



## CodyThePuppy

sevenwithcheese said:


> Wait till you see someone who can actually play defense guard Morrison.
> 
> Depending on where JJ goes I really think he can make a huge impact. If JJ is drafted to a team where he wont have to be the primary scorer, and can work on getting his shots more than constantly trying to score, he'll do a great job. Anyone looking for a sharpshooter couldn't possibly find a better one in this draft.


You are underselling JJ. He could average 25+ ppg as the #1 option as a rookie. He's that good.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I like JJ for this team, who will probably be a top 5 pick after stepping up in March. He's an upgraded over Rush.


----------



## endora60

cdsniner said:


> Isn't that what Felton is there for?


Apparently not, since Felton's now injured. That's the point with the Bobcats; they need to be at least three-deep at every position. That's not possible now, with the Injury list gone, but they've got to have a point guard. As it stands right now, if BK gets hurt, God forbid, who runs the point?

Laurie


----------



## PeterTownshed

I'd say we will likely have a Top 3 pick, so I would assume it's between Morrison, Aldridge, and Gay. Personally I like Gay better than Morrison as a prospect, I wish Gay had half of Morrisons fire but what can you do. Our frontcourt is passable if it's healthy, with Brezec/Ely/May/Okafor (last two look to be injury prone). PG is set for the next decade with Felton. Knight should probably be traded sometime soon not because we don't need him, he helps alot, but because his trade stock will only decline from now. SG/SF seems to be the biggest weakness right now.


----------



## endora60

The Portland TrailBlazers, who will have the second pick after Charlotte if things stay as they are now, are said to be wanting Morrison bigtime. I say let them have him; Rudy Gay's going to be better for Charlotte over the long haul, I think.

Laurie


----------



## ziggy66

The player that'll fit in best and that would help the Bobcats the most is Adam Morrison, This team is in dire need of some offensive firepower and he is the most developed offensive player to come out of college basketball in the last 10 years. 

Rudy Gay - everytime I've seen him play he hasn't shown me anything. I keep hearing about all of this potential that he has, but to me production is more important than potential.

Lamarcus Aldridge - supposedly he can play a little Center along w/power forward. Emeka can do the same. In theory May can play a little Small forward along with power forward. But no matter how you spin it, they are all natural power forwards. I can't see that pick happening.

J.J. Redick - As good as he is in college, his game simply will not translate to the NBA. At 6'4" he'll be giving up height, quickness and athleticism each and every night in the NBA, And I don't even want to think of him trying to guard a Kobe or Dwyane Wade. Ain't happening.


----------



## riehldeal

i think it is pretty cut and dry in terms of who guys would take with the first pick....RUDY GAY

for the record i am a HUGE gonzaga fan with multiple alums in my immediate family and feel honestly that adam is better than Gay BUT.....

i think you guys will ultimately side with the ceiling of rudy and what kind of player he most likely WILL become


Felton...Gay...May...Emeka


what do you guys think about Sean May??? i thought when you guys drafted him it was a mistake because isnt Emeka true position really PF....i know he can play some C but.....and Sean's weight issues kinda scare me alittle


----------



## The Jopker

With the options available I think that Morrison is the best option. I like Gay as a prospect but he doesn't seem to ready to shoulder being the number one offensive option. I don't really like Aldridge because we are more in need of scoring that low post help.

To the above poster, I don't think that May will have any weight or conditioning issues once he recovers from his injury. If you watched him at Carolina he played well in a fast paced system and even though he looks out of shape he is fairly athletic.

P.S. If this teams drafts Redick they will be dead to me.


----------



## endora60

The Jopker said:


> With the options available I think that Morrison is the best option. I like Gay as a prospect but he doesn't seem to ready to shoulder being the number one offensive option.


According to _The Oregonian_ yesterday, the Blazers are dead set on Morrison. If the Bobcats don't take him, he'll be in red and black so fast his head will spin. They might even be willing to trade out to get him if they have to. In that case, Charlotte management needs to be looking at the TrailBlazers' roster and deciding who they want....and preparing for Rudy Gay.



> P.S. If this teams drafts Redick they will be dead to me.


That's pretty harsh, isn't it?

Laurie


----------



## iverson101

ziggy66 said:


> he is the most developed offensive player to come out of college basketball in the last 10 years.


I hope by most developed you don't mean best, because he is far from the best offensive player to come out of college in the past decade.


----------



## Drewbs

CodyThePuppy said:


> JJ Redick. The guy can come in and score 25 ppg or so and help us out alot. Also a good defender,


you're kidding...

right?

JJ Redick will not average 25 ppg for any NBA team at any point in his career. Hes an average athlete with a great shooting touch. Hes not a good defender, hes above average in college but guys like Kobe, Lebron, McGrady, Wade, Carter, are going to rip him to shreds in the league.


----------



## The Jopker

endora60 said:


> According to _The Oregonian_ yesterday, the Blazers are dead set on Morrison. If the Bobcats don't take him, he'll be in red and black so fast his head will spin. They might even be willing to trade out to get him if they have to. In that case, Charlotte management needs to be looking at the TrailBlazers' roster and deciding who they want....and preparing for Rudy Gay.


If there we can get some good value from the Blazers then I certainly agree with trading the pick away and taking Gay. There is not much of a difference in the skill level between Gay and Morrison and I was only advocating Morrison as the pick because he seems to be the better offensive option and if we do get Gay plus a Blazer we are still probably looking for a number 1 scoring option.

And I admit it is a harsh comment but it is also true. My opinion is based on the fact that I think (objectively) it would be a horrible move to draft him in the first round and secondly that I couldn't root for him.


----------



## Carbo04

I say take Morrison and screw the Jailblazers.


----------



## ziggy66

iverson101 said:


> I hope by most developed you don't mean best, because he is far from the best offensive player to come out of college in the past decade.


I'll rephrase it then. He is THE BEST offensive player to come out of basketball in the last 10 years. And I have no doubt that hes going to prove that statement true next season in the NBA.


----------



## Nitestalker

endora60 said:


> The Portland TrailBlazers, who will have the second pick after Charlotte if things stay as they are now, are said to be wanting Morrison bigtime. I say let them have him; Rudy Gay's going to be better for Charlotte over the long haul, I think.
> 
> Laurie


I dunno man...last time i checked...the trailblazers were said to have wanted some athletically insane highschooler by the name of Gerald Green...and look what happened to that..they "forgot" about Green and got themselves Webster...now i dont know if Trailblazers are going to pull the same trick twice but history does repeat itself....

As for this year's pick....i dunno...its pretty hard decision for the Bobcats to decide seeing how this draft isnt particularly deep or talent filled as the previous years...so i wont object to trading for future firsts or package it off for a young sg/sf that has alot of potential....

On draft day i was surprised at why the heck would Bobcats get May....surprising choice...i mean Felton no question there...there was a need for a future point guard...but we had Okafor already...is there any legit centers out there in this draft that we can trade down for or a wing player? Nobody really jumps up right now as a player worthy of the position that the Bobcats are in...Gay would be nice but theres still alot of question marks about his desire...someone might wanna post up some top Wing players/legit centers that the bobcats can trade down for?


----------



## step

I think it would have to be Gay or Morrison. I believe you could shift Wallace to the two and have some reasonable success. Another route would be to go for a 2, Carney comes to mind first off, Roy and Brewer are other options.
I haven't dismissed Aldridge, he's not that high on my radar, but providing he's up to the task, you can easily have Okafor, Aldridge and May sharing quite alot of minutes.

Also something some might not know, the pick right now is garaunteed top 4.


----------



## endora60

Too bad Oden's not available yet....

Laurie


----------



## iverson101

ziggy66 said:


> I'll rephrase it then. He is THE BEST offensive player to come out of basketball in the last 10 years. And I have no doubt that hes going to prove that statement true next season in the NBA.


No way, no how. The college game is watered down even compared to 10 years ago (especially this year, which is probably overall across the nation the weakest I've ever seen college basketball). Just because he has free reign to do whatever he wants doesn't mean he's the best. There are alot of big time scorers on elite teams that just had their scoring limited for the good of the team. There's a REASON why most legit Top 10 teams don't have any scorers much higher than 20-22 ppg, and it isn't because they don't have players that are capable of it. The hype machine has sucked you in.


----------



## cdsniner

If the Bobcats draft Redick it will be for the same reason they drafted Sean May, get fans in the seat. Like it or not the city of Charlotte just isn't supporting the Bobcats like they should be and big names from local universities such as duke and unc get fans to come out.


----------



## step

A name I haven't really considered before much:
Brandon Roy.

I'm starting to fall off the Morrison bandwagon, don't think he'll translate to the NBA that well.


----------



## endora60

cdsniner said:


> If the Bobcats draft Redick it will be for the same reason they drafted Sean May, get fans in the seat. Like it or not the city of Charlotte just isn't supporting the Bobcats like they should be and big names from local universities such as duke and unc get fans to come out.


Charlotte's had a rough time with NBA teams, so it may take a while for the area to really get behind the Bobcats.

I agree with the reason they'd take Reddick. Local kid (at least in college), established fan following. Might not be such a bad idea, actually.

Laurie


----------



## endora60

step said:


> A name I haven't really considered before much:
> Brandon Roy.
> 
> I'm starting to fall off the Morrison bandwagon, don't think he'll translate to the NBA that well.


I don't know anything about Brandon Roy. What's his story?

...and I think Morrison's going to have the usual rookie problems, but ultimately he's going to be a killer in the pros.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04

cdsniner said:


> If the Bobcats draft Redick it will be for the same reason they drafted Sean May, get fans in the seat. Like it or not the city of Charlotte just isn't supporting the Bobcats like they should be and big names from local universities such as duke and unc get fans to come out.



Redick would not get the Bobcats money. In fact, Duke alot of times has been booed in Charlotte. UNC and NC State is who 95% of this state roots for. Duke's following is more in the northeast and more around the country.


----------



## cdsniner

Carbo04 said:


> Redick would not get the Bobcats money. In fact, Duke alot of times has been booed in Charlotte. UNC and NC State is who 95% of this state roots for. Duke's following is more in the northeast and more around the country.


North Carolina definitely has a larger fan base than Duke in North Carolina and especially in Charlotte, but I don't think 95% of the state root for UNC and NC State.


----------



## endora60

I live in Utah, and I don't know much about the locals in and around Charlotte--and I know almost nothing about college ball. 

Is there somebody coming out of one of the local colleges/universities who would be popular enough among the locals to make him worth taking just to put butts in the seats?

Laurie


----------



## step

> I don't know anything about Brandon Roy. What's his story?


I don't know much of it either, he's a name being talked about on the Bulls board quite a bit. He's carrying Washington through the tournament, putting up some decent numbers to boot.


> Is there somebody coming out of one of the local colleges/universities who would be popular enough among the locals to make him worth taking just to put butts in the seats?


I wouldn't bother with that approach. I believe once the team starts to have more success, people will follow. Now if only the management would have the same patience as I do.


----------



## iverson101

Brandon Roy is a baller, definite lottery pick. He has solid size and athleticism for a SG, but nothing off the charts. He's a smart and versitile guy though, I don't think he will be an all-star but he will be a pretty good NBA player. He's also polished enough at this point he could come in and play a big role next year. None of the prospects in this draft really enamor me though as far as being top 3 picks. They all have significant flaws. But I'll say that right now the Bobcats priority list for the draft is Morrison #1 and Gay #2 and everyone else is behind them. This far from the draft that could change though. I hope they get Morrison personally, if you want a Rudy Gay type of player just wait until next year when you have guys like Julian Wright, Thad Young, and Kevin Durant to pick from.

I only agree with the "take the local guy" strategy if they are about equal with a similar prospect across the country, but I don't think you take a guy like Redick over a much better prospect Morrison just because he plays for a local college. Does Charlotte only have their one lottery pick or do they have anyone elses? Redick would be a good grab in the mid-late first round I think, but someone will take him before then.


----------



## shookem

endora60 said:


> I live in Utah, and I don't know much about the locals in and around Charlotte--and I know almost nothing about college ball.
> 
> Is there somebody coming out of one of the local colleges/universities who would be popular enough among the locals to make him worth taking just to put butts in the seats?
> 
> Laurie


I don't know endora, did it work with Felton and May?

The Cats need to take the best players available, but really any of the top four in this year's draft would look alright on this Bobcats team.


----------



## endora60

shookem said:


> I don't know endora, did it work with Felton and May?


Possibly better than if they weren't there.



> The Cats need to take the best players available, but really any of the top four in this year's draft would look alright on this Bobcats team.


I wish Oden were available this year, but Morrison will do. :biggrin: 

Laurie


----------



## step

More on Roy.


> Truth be told, the demonstration shouldn't have been much of a surprise. For that's what it has taken for people outside the Pac-10 to appreciate Brandon Roy. And even then, he might be the most underrated Pac-10 Player of the Year in history.
> 
> For nobody else this season came close to being ranked among the conference leaders in 10 of the 13 individual statistical categories. Nobody else scored 20 or more points in 17 games. And no one else earned a record-tying three player of the week honors while leading his team in points and assists and finishing second in steals and rebounds.


ESPN



> Watching film, I'm wondering why he's still in college, to be honest. He has size, ability and athleticism, plus the ball-handling skills. I guess he's a little bit of a Kobe Bryant.


— Illinois coach Bruce Weber


----------



## endora60

step said:


> More on Roy.
> 
> ESPN


Interesting--I didn't know anything about this kid. Is he somebody we could maybe actually get?

Laurie


----------



## qross1fan

Brandon Roy is easily the best complete player in all of college hands down. He can rebound, penetrate(sp?) and dish, score, play defense and is clutch. 

As far as the Aldridge, like I said on the Portland board, I'd prefer Leon Powe the Show over him. Powe is getting 20/10, is barely a sophmore, outrebounded an entire squad by himself and dropped 44 points on just 18 Field Goal attempts.

As far as the pick for Charlotte, trying to trade down and getting multiple picks might be the best option as they don't have there own 2nd round pick to use. Rudy Gay would be the best option, but chances are he won't declare. Brandon Roy is the next best option, but a top 5 pick is too high to take him, trading down for multiple picks would give them a chance at Roy and another player who can help on the franchise's first real attempt to get to the playoffs unless injuries slow them down again.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I agree, Roy is the most complete NCAA player this year. But I'm not sure this team needs him. The lack of outside shooting needs to be addressed (Matt Carroll? Ugh). Morrison is not a 2, and no way the team should bench Gerald Wallace. Redick brings pure outside shooting. Roy will bring his all around game, but Gerald Wallace could probably cover for half the team with his defense. So the team doesn't need Roy. Redick is the way to go- being Duke's AT leading scorer must mean something.


----------



## step

> Redick is the way to go- being Duke's AT leading scorer must mean something.


Yes he can shoot, but playing in the NBA is a totally different ball game. He'd be a nice addition to teams with an inside presence, but to expect him to be go to guy for the 'Cats would be a catastrophe.


----------



## BlazingHeat

I have to try and keep myself from laughing at these duke fans homerism. Take Reddick with the Bobcats pick. Reddick will come in and score 25 ppg. Wow. Did you not see the game against LSU he was limited in what he could do because of the big men inside he couldn't get anything done inside. In the NBA is going to face people as big as Thomas and Davis. At best Reddick could be a Steve Kerr type player.


----------



## The Jopker

What does everyone think about trading down about 5 spots with the intent of taking Roy, especially if we happen to get lucky in the lottery? I'm not too hyped on having to pick from this crop if we happen to fall into the first pick. It just seems as if all of the top flight players have serious question marks and/or do not fill a need.


----------



## endora60

The Jopker said:


> What does everyone think about trading down about 5 spots with the intent of taking Roy, especially if we happen to get lucky in the lottery? I'm not too hyped on having to pick from this crop if we happen to fall into the first pick. It just seems as if all of the top flight players have serious question marks and/or do not fill a need.


If we get Morrison or Reddick, I can't believe we couldn't find a use for him....but tell me about Roy. Is he worth trading one of those two away for?

Laurie


----------



## qross1fan

Either way I think Charlotte should trade down 3-5 spots and add an additional pick or a veteran player. There are NO stand outs in the draft with Gay possibly not entering. Besides Morrison, who just scores, the talent level is spread out pretty even.


----------



## step

> There are NO stand outs in the draft with Gay possibly not entering. Besides Morrison, who just scores, the talent level is spread out pretty even.


Rudy Gay not entering would be the best thing for him. His athleticism is off the charts, but this guy seems to be scared of the ball and is invisible when the game is on the line. I wouldn't waste my pick on him.
If you could merge Morrison and Gay, then that would be something.

Tyrus Thomas stock is on the rise fast. He's proving his worth against some quality big men. 

Actually looking at it, both Chicago and Charlotte have pretty much the same needs, a 2 guard and a C. Okafor has been down and out for a long time, I really don't rate May at all and as for Brezec I feel that he's more suitable as a backup.

Players i'm looking at atm
Bigs:
Tyrus Thomas
Lamarcus Aldridge
Patrick O'Bryant

2 Guards:
Brandon Roy
Rodney Carney
Ronnie Brewer

None of the two guards I feel have played themselves up that high, but I wouldn't be suprised if Roy goes top 5.
My money is on Aldridge atm for Charlotte, I feel he'd compliment Okafor quite nicely and form a nice pair.



> If we get Morrison or Reddick, I can't believe we couldn't find a use for him....but tell me about Roy. Is he worth trading one of those two away for?


They're great college players, but I don't see them being able to translate it over to the NBA with much success, especially on this team. Teams with a good inside presence could make it work, but trying to have them as your go to guys you will fail miserably.


----------



## The Jopker

I actually don't see C as that much of a need for this team right now. I'm happier with the rotation of Oakafor, Brezec, and May at the 4 and 5 than I am with the rotation at the 2. Plus the big men will become more effective with an outside presence.

My only qualm with Roy is that his stock seems to be going up too quickly.

If we can parlay whatever pick we have this year into Roy and another 1st next year (which will be a much better draft) then I would be estatic.


----------



## step

Someone wanted more info on Roy, here's a Bulls poster view on him.


Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think Roy could be a star in the league, and I think he could be the leader of the Bulls going forward. Yes, I think he could be a better pro than Bonzi, although he'll never rebound that well. In hoopshype's section, they compare Roy to Ginobili. Whereas no player comparison is perfect, that's the level of player I think Roy can be.
> 
> Roy has great all around game, but his strengths are completely different strengths than anyone on the Bulls. His game is predicated on slashing to the hoop and finishing. Unlike most of the players who do this, he is somehow very calculating about it. He will look for a path to the lane, and if he does not see himself getting a good shot, he will pass. Thus, he doesn't commit many turnovers, as almost all slashers do. He's got a knack for finishing at the rim, and he also has a good midrange game. He's also shooting 40% from the college 3 this year. To top it off, he has legit 2 guard size, and he plays hard-nosed defense.
> 
> In terms of things that concern me about Roy, he doesn't play above the rim as much as I'd like. He's also a good athlete as opposed to an elite one, and he's had some minor surgery on one of his knees.
> 
> Brandon Roy is a perfect Pax guy. He's a smart hard worker with all around game, and there is no one like him on our roster. Paxson was very clear last night that he considers size at the 2 guard part of our size problem, and thus one of our top priorities. I would not be surprised, especially if our pick is in the range of 3-6 -- and perhaps our big man of choice is already off the board -- if Paxson takes Roy with the NY pick.


Too lazy to sum it up


----------



## step

ESPN did a bit on Reddick in today's daily dime, here .


> J.J. Redick, SG, Duke: Redick's worst nightmare happened on Thursday. Not only did Duke suffer an early exit at the hands of LSU, but his fantastic senior season came into serious question with NBA scouts after the athletic LSU backcourt forced Redick into his worst game (3-for-18 from the field) of the year. This wasn't just a case of Redick's shot being a little off. He was horrible, and LSU freshman guard Garrett Temple drove him crazy. His length and athleticism were too much for Redick. He just couldn't get clean looks at the basket.
> 
> One game shouldn't taint a fantastic senior season -- but what every NBA scout that I talked to noted was that Temple is the type of athlete Redick will have to play against every night in the NBA. With that said, his stock isn't sliding as much as some might think. Scouts also understand that Redick won't be a star in the NBA and coaches won't be devising defenses to stop him the way LSU did.
> 
> If Redick gets on a good team with a low-post presence, he should be an excellent sniper in the NBA. If asked to do what he did for Duke this year, it's going to get ugly. Look for him to fall in the range we've predicted for him most of the year: somewhere between 13 and 22 come draft night.


----------



## endora60

Aw, I can't believe that. Maybe he falls a little behind that elimination game, but not to between 13-22. Everybody has a lousy game sometimes; it's just unfortunate that his came the last game of his college run, when everybody's looking forward to the draft. I'm betting he still goes top-10.

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

step said:


> Yes he can shoot, but playing in the NBA is a totally different ball game. He'd be a nice addition to teams with an inside presence, but to expect him to be go to guy for the 'Cats would be a catastrophe.


He's never gonna be a go-to guy. But I'm confident Felton can create for him.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

BlazingHeat said:


> I have to try and keep myself from laughing at these duke fans homerism. Take Reddick with the Bobcats pick. Reddick will come in and score 25 ppg. Wow. Did you not see the game against LSU he was limited in what he could do because of the big men inside he couldn't get anything done inside. In the NBA is going to face people as big as Thomas and Davis. At best Reddick could be a Steve Kerr type player.


Talking about me?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

EDIT: Don't draft JJ with the current pick. Trade selected player for his draft rights and filler.


----------



## iverson101

endora60 said:


> Aw, I can't believe that. Maybe he falls a little behind that elimination game, but not to between 13-22. Everybody has a lousy game sometimes; it's just unfortunate that his came the last game of his college run, when everybody's looking forward to the draft. I'm betting he still goes top-10.
> 
> Laurie


People weren't expecting him to be top 10 anyway before his late season collapse.


----------



## endora60

iverson101 said:


> People weren't expecting him to be top 10 anyway before his late season collapse.


:::shrug::::

I was thinking sixth or seventh. Now I'd go maybe nineth or tenth.

Laurie


----------



## The Jopker

I say this with absolutely no J.J. hating but wouldn't it make more sense to pick a player with a higher upside. I think the argument for drafting him fits much better on a team that figures to be competitive shortly and the Bobcats are still in a building stage.

And besides that no one in this draft excites me in the least. Couldn't we just trade our 1st this year to the Hawks for their 1st next year or something. I have a feeling that there will be quite a few busts at the top of this year's lottery.


----------



## endora60

The Jopker said:


> And besides that no one in this draft excites me in the least. Couldn't we just trade our 1st this year to the Hawks for their 1st next year or something. I have a feeling that there will be quite a few busts at the top of this year's lottery.


1) I'm still high on Adam Morrison
2) I can't imagine Atlanta giving up their pick next year, when Oden will be available.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04

I'd love to get Roy. Much better than JJ. I also think better than Adam.


----------



## The Jopker

endora60 said:


> 1) I'm still high on Adam Morrison
> 2) I can't imagine Atlanta giving up their pick next year, when Oden will be available.
> 
> Laurie


I kinow a trade like that with Atlant is unrealistic. I was mainly lamenting the fact that next's years draft appears to be better than this year's.

I don't dislike Morrison but I don't really like that he's a 3. The 07 free agent class looks to be stocked with high quality 3s so picking up a solid SG this year would be preferable (especially if would could acquire additional picks or players).

That said Roy's stock appears to be rising too quickly. While trading down to the 10-15 range for him was appealing because of the extra benefits picking him up in the top 5 isn't as good of a deal. Also none of the other SGs (Brewer, Carney, Redick) seem to be good options either.

I just have a nagging suspicion that we won't be happy with whatever we get out of this draft 5 years from now.


----------



## endora60

The Jopker said:


> Also none of the other SGs (Brewer, Carney, Redick) seem to be good options either.


I'd still take Reddick in a heartbeat, his March Madness performance notwithstanding. The kid will be okay. Brewer and Carney....Well, I'd take 'em, but I'm not all that impressed.



> I just have a nagging suspicion that we won't be happy with whatever we get out of this draft 5 years from now.


I have faith--especially if we get Morrison from Portland. The kid is passionate as hell, and he's got the strength and skills to contribute for years.

Laurie


----------



## sdfgtrew

i love bobcats,i hope that bobcats gose well!!


----------



## endora60

sdfgtrew said:


> i love bobcats,i hope that bobcats gose well!!


Hey, glad to see you on the Bobcats board, and welcome to bbb.net! Nice to find another Bobcats fan--keep posting!

Laurie


----------



## sdfgtrew

> Originally Posted by endora60
> Hey, glad to see you on the Bobcats board, and welcome to bbb.net! Nice to find another Bobcats fan--keep posting!


HEY,I AM A NEWCOMER
MY FAV PLAYER IS SEAN MAY,I AIN'T HOPE BOBCATS PICKS A PF
JJ IS GOOD ENOUGH
MAYBE THEY WILL GET INTO PLAYOFFS NEXT YEAR IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL


----------



## endora60

sdfgtrew said:


> HEY,I AM A NEWCOMER
> MY FAV PLAYER IS SEAN MAY,I AIN'T HOPE BOBCATS PICKS A PF
> JJ IS GOOD ENOUGH
> MAYBE THEY WILL GET INTO PLAYOFFS NEXT YEAR IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL


Hi there, sdfgtrew--welcome to bbb.net and the Bobcats forum! :banana: 

Sean May, hmmm? He's good stuff, and I'm hopeful he'll be well enough to really contribute bigtime next season.

Reddick...Not as high on him as on Morrison, but I'd still take him in a heartbeat. After the NCAA tourney, his stock's not as high as once it was, but he'll still go quickly. If the poor Blazers take Morrison as expected, JJ will still be available. It'll be interesting to see what Bickerstaff decides to do: accept JJ (or somebody else) or horse trade like made for Morrison.

I have faith the Bobcats will be a low seed in the Eastern Conference Playoffs next season. The pieces are there and have been coming together a bit at a time this year; they should be ready to do it up next season.

Laurie


----------

